# Watercooler Forum



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Where/how can a list of 'Watercooler' members be found/created (and sorted)?


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

_The 'Shadow' knows...._

In the forum index and also the on subscription page, we are referred to as 'Club Members'. 

IFAIK, Chris is the only one who has the list. He could tell you, but then he'd have to kill you. 

Personally, I don't see a need for the actual list to be made public, but then that's just my $.02. :grin:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Laverne said:


> _The 'Shadow' knows...._


_"What evil lurks in the hearts of men...?"_



> Personally, I don't see a need for the actual list to be made public, but then that's just my $.02. :grin:


Of course I agree, but I was thinking it would be nice for it (a list) to be available in some form to club members...


----------



## Laverne (Feb 17, 2005)

Nick said:


> _"What evil lurks in the hearts of men...?"_


My dad used to always say: "What evil lurks in the heart of a city traffic engineer..?"
(And having several engineers in our midst, I thought you guys might find that amusing! )

But I digress.

:backtotop


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

To put it simply, there are some privacy issues that prevent us from publishing a list of club members. Sorry.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks, Chris. I'm taking this discussion to the watercooler...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56585

Thread can be closed.


----------

